# Upcoming Atlanta cons



## mareboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if and when the next furry con might take place in Atlanta.  I know I missed FWA and have continually kicked myself and considered getting gelded for being such a bad pony, but I'm trying to make up for it at this point.

I really need to get out to some more, or atleast some atlanta furr meetings.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 14, 2008)

If you are looking for a convention in Atlanta, then FWA is your only option. If you are looking for a meeting of some kind then there are two places of significance you can look:


http://murrfurs.com/ (Yes, you read that right..."Murr Furs")
http://community.livejournal.com/georgiafurs/profile


----------



## mareboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a convention in Atlanta, then FWA is your only option. If you are looking for a meeting of some kind then there are two places of significance you can look:
> 
> 
> http://murrfurs.com/ (Yes, you read that right..."Murr Furs")
> http://community.livejournal.com/georgiafurs/profile



Thanx for that.  And I figured as much about FWA, I knew I needed to be gelded for not going.   I live only 20 miles from the airport so I really didn't have much of an excuse.  But I must say I bet people get excited with so many furrs up there bowling.  Now thats a sight I will have to go see


----------

